# Toilet Training



## CockapooTeddie (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi all, 

We got Teddie, who is 8weeksold, on Friday evening and since then have made sure he has regular toilet trips. We take him out to the garden, as soon as he wakes from a nap, after dinner, 30 mins after dinner, after play and basically everytime he starts sniffing around in circles! so far so good. he hasn't pooped in the house since the first day, still has the odd accident wee wise, but over all hes doing well. When he is taken outside n told 'Teddie wee wees' he toddles off and does his business. I think were doing everything as we should here?

we also take him out before we leave the house, hes only been left for a couple hours each day so far, and when we return there are usually no wees and we take him straight out again.

my main concern is night times, at bed time we take him out for a wee and then put him to bed, he stays in the kitchen at night. iv have puppy pads down and usually in the morning he has weed on, or close to these pads. 
obviously there is no way at this age I'm expecting Teddie to be able to hold it all night, so I was wondering should I be waking in the night to let Teddie out for a wee rather than leaving him to the pads all night?

any help or advice would be much appreciated

x


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi, you will find multiple threads on this subject, believe me. To begin with it sounds like things are going well with trips outside to wee and poo. They learn so fast. My little girl was easy to train except we have bells hanging on our front door that she has decided are for us to ring, not her. She prefers to bark to be taken out.

We brought her home at 8 weeks and we were crate training her. She never needed to go out during the night, not once. She sleeps in her crate in our bedroom and never makes a peep. During the day, at that age she spent a lot of time in her crate. We have a second crate in our family room. I have never used puppy pads and would prefer not to have to house break them twice. I also believe it would be more difficult to teach a puppy not to go in the house if I let them go on a pad inside. Eventually you will not want this always in your kitchen and that may be difficult to change. To me I am training to go outside period.


----------



## CockapooTeddie (Oct 27, 2015)

I think you right, im taking him out in the day bit allowing him on pads at night. This could be harder longterm. 
Im getting him a crate today and will get rid of the puppy pads.
Thanks for ur reply x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki did not have a crate. Initially I did put paper down in the kitchen and the first three nights there was a wee. However from then on she was clean at night. That said the nights in our house are pretty short  Usually there was someone still up after midnight and they would take her out for a pee then and I am always up by 5:45am, so she did not need to hold that long.
I think the most important thing is to ensure on your last trip to the garden that Teddie does what he needs to do. You will soon know what your pup's toileting habits are and how often each day he poops and when he needs to pee.
It sounds as if you are doing really well - and so is the lovely Teddie


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie didn't have a crate either. I got up halfway through the night to take her out for the first few weeks. She was always really quick doing what needed to be done as both her and I were eager to get back to our nice warm beds.


----------



## CockapooTeddie (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks for your replys. 
Im surprised at how quickly Teddie has picked it up to be honest, such a clever little thing. 
We got him a little crate today for a few reasons other than toilet training. One of which is my bathroom is downstairs and you have to walk thru the kicthen to get to it, so when my children are going to the toilet in the night they will let him out of the kitchen and or step in accidents. And i bet they wouldnt wake me to tell me! Haha. 
Teddie seems to like his crate, hes just been out now before i went up to bed and someones usually up at 6am. Im wondering if i should wake in the night to take him out? Or just wait till he wakes me up? 
Im so new to all of this!


----------



## Baxter BP (Dec 12, 2015)

we bed Baxter (11 weeks) in his crate when he crashes usually around 2030 at night. He sleeps in W crate and lasts the night (even though we had two accidents in the last three weeks since we got him). We usually get up at 0700 and let him out straight away. His crate is split with a puppy pad on one half and his bed in the other. He also uses his crate a couple of times during the day, and at our meal times. So far so good, and he is now clean during the day. Like you he never actually pooped in the house. We have been accident free for over a week now. Good luck with the crate!


----------



## CockapooTeddie (Oct 27, 2015)

Baxter BP said:


> we bed Baxter (11 weeks) in his crate when he crashes usually around 2030 at night. He sleeps in W crate and lasts the night (even though we had two accidents in the last three weeks since we got him). We usually get up at 0700 and let him out straight away. His crate is split with a puppy pad on one half and his bed in the other. He also uses his crate a couple of times during the day, and at our meal times. So far so good, and he is now clean during the day. Like you he never actually pooped in the house. We have been accident free for over a week now. Good luck with the crate!


Teddie is 15 weeks now.
he, and we have finally got the hang of the crate and timings etc. He loves his crate best thing I did, it also helps now hes turned into a crocapoo! So if he gets too bitey he goes in for time out n comes out knowing he needs to knock it off lol. So excitable arent they x


----------

